# Tell a story.



## zombiesniper (Aug 19, 2019)

I haven't seen this one yet so here we go.

For this thread you must use images that you have shot, in the order they were taken to illustrate a story. Kind of like a kids book. Or an interaction with the subject.

*EDIT: The subject can be anything.*
*If you wist to tell the lonely tale of an orphaned sock, go for it!*

You write a story and insert the images into the story.

I'll start the first one.

The Green Heron.

Hello! I'm a Green Heron.




Green Heron-2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

You're a weird looking creature! Not from these parts eh?




Green Heron-3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

That's alright. We don't judge here as long as you don't cause a fuss.
I really do need to get ready for my date tonight. If you don't mind.




Green Heron-4 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

QUIT STARING! It's not polite.




Green Heron-5 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

You're not going to stop....are you?




Green Heron-6 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Oh well. Guess I should see how I look at the stream.
Perfection! I mean even you must admit, I do look pretty darn good.




Green Heron-7 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Hey! Your not that great looking for a.......ah! Whatever you are.
Now leave me be. I need to get a quick snack before I head out.




Green Heron-8 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Maybe if I hid it'll go away.




Green Heron-9 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

No luck.
Well let's get on with a bite to eat.




Green Heron-10 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Nom Nom Nom. Sushi is my favourite.




Green Heron-11 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Mr. Blue Heron stopped in to see what was going on. He warned the little Green Heron that he probably shouldn't be talking with this creature. It really doesn't belong here.




Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

The Green Heron mumbled something about being a know it all and continued to dine on his favourite snack.




Green Heron-12 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

There. That'll do. No need to eat too much.




Green Heron-14 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

I suppose I should get me feathers ready for the punk concert tonight!




Green Heron-15 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Ha ha ha ha. LMAO! Not really. It's a first date after all. I'd like for there to be a second one.




Green Heron-18 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Are you still here?
Look I have to be going now.
Stop bye agin sometime, only, bring a little less creepy, would ya?




Green Heron-19 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 19, 2019)

That was an awesome picture story... i loved where he was looking at himself in the water..lol... too funny.. great photos.. i just have a short one from this morning and a short one from a couple of months ago..


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 19, 2019)

wow i cannot believe i am being disturbed.. good golly i never go near the people home but they always seem to come up and bother me..


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 19, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> wow i cannot believe i am being disturbed.. good golly i never go near the peoples
> 
> home but they always seem to come up and bother me.. View attachment 178463


Yes she is coming closer now.. wow .. i quess i will have to hide behind this tree.......


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 19, 2019)

My Name is Lucky.. i am getting older now.. i don't feel like running much.. so i decided to herd these guys back to their coop the

  Good Boy Lucky!

 [ easy way.. get them by surprise.. and quess what it worked..


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2019)

These are fantastic!  Great theme idea, Trevor!!!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 19, 2019)

Gotcha!





"back to my tree" whooosh!





"No I'm not sharing with you"





"hmm tastes a little leafy"





"wow it does taste like chicken"





"Oh my goodness this is delicious"





stretch! 





" nope still not sharing





"Time to finish my lunch"





" down the hatch, oh ya good to the last drop"


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 19, 2019)

wow fantastic... !!!!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Aug 19, 2019)

Let's go fishing...OK!



I think I see one



Here I go



Got
 ya!



Look what I caught



Ummm!  This is good 


Hey, Save some for us!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 20, 2019)

wow some shot when he was sky diving the ground.. great!!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 28, 2019)

Great stories.

I have edited the original post to clarify that the subject could be anything. It doesn't have to be wildlife.
I just didn't want people to think that since it's what I started with that the theme is limited to that.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2019)

We have decided to skip school today and found this perfect spot to hide from the adults. The old trailer has a smell of piss but we can dismiss. We like to try different drugs.


----------



## Gardyloo (Jul 23, 2020)

Going fishing, Paternoster, South Africa


----------

